# I cant boot Mac os x from bootable usb



## CSgoMG (Jun 12, 2016)

I created a bootable mac os x yosemite with trans mac..Then i put it in my pc and selected to it boots from usb..And when i tried to boot drom usb it says "Boot MGR is missing press CTRL+ALT+Delete to restart...Please help :angry: :facepalm:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Mac or Windows OS cannot be run from a USB Flash drive on a PC. 
You can _Try _Linux, like _Ubuntu_ from a Live USB flash drive if you like.


----------

